# New Skeet Reese rods...



## russ010 (Jul 1, 2009)

I will be getting one... or more of these rods (when I have some $$$) to go with my Skeet Revo. I'm going to slowly convert all of my reels to these too... I love that oversized reel and how it casts. Handles big line great.

https://www.tackletour.com/previewskeetrod.html


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 1, 2009)

Interesting looking. Seems like there is going to be a good market for tech. specific rods in the future. St. Croix got me..


----------



## russ010 (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the price tag on these - $89 for any one that you choose...

I'm about to try out a Falcon LowRider 6'10" MH... I'll let ya know how it works out. It's probably going to take the place as my shakey head rod with my Daiwa Viento since I broke that Kistler Helium LTA a few weeks ago.. I need to call them to see about the warranty


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 2, 2009)

89 is a good price... i just dont know if i like how it looks 

then again.. my mojo is purple :lol:


----------



## poolie (Jul 2, 2009)

I would never have guessed the price for those would be $89. Can't wait to pick one up and see how it feels. And being from a family of Ga Tech grads the color suits me fine.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 2, 2009)

poolie said:


> I would never have guessed the price for those would be $89. Can't wait to pick one up and see how it feels. And being from a family of Ga Tech grads the color suits me fine.



DON'T COINCIDE THESE COLORS WITH GEORGIA TECH!!!! That is the one school that I ABSOLUTELY HATE along with Florida (father-in-law is a Florida fanatic, brother-in-law is a GT fan..). I went to Clemson and they were our Georgia rivals...


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2009)

ICAST was moved to Florida this year?

I want to go next year if it is in Florida.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 2, 2009)

isn't that stick made by Eagle Claw?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nickk said:


> isn't that stick made by Eagle Claw?



Yes... and no.

Its actaully made my Wright & McGill who is partnered with Eagle Claw... kind of like the luxury line of Eagle Claws I guess you could say. I'm thinking since Skeet left Lamiglas, he's got to have some say into the production and components being used. There's no way he's going to leave a $300-400 rod for an $80-100 rod and not get the sensitivity and backbone that's needed for his style of fishing


----------



## Nickk (Jul 2, 2009)

Like Lexus!

It's cool that they're stepping it up with a highend product line.


----------



## Jwengerd (Jul 2, 2009)

Those are some sweet rods. Good deal at $89 bucks.


----------



## poolie (Jul 2, 2009)

russ010 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > I would never have guessed the price for those would be $89. Can't wait to pick one up and see how it feels. And being from a family of Ga Tech grads the color suits me fine.
> ...



I did my freshman year there then transferred to Southern Tech so I don't have that collegiate connection that my brothers do. I do like that yellow color of the rod though


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 2, 2009)

That looks like a nice rod. Yellow and Black always go good together. If you do purchase one let us know how you like it.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 2, 2009)

I just got a Falcon LowRider 6'10"... SO, whenever these come out, well... they are supposed to be introduced at ICAST this month, so it will most likely be hard to get one for a few more months, but I'm keeping my eyes open. I know they say they have specific rods for specific tactics... but I can pretty much do every bit of my fishing with MH rods with Fast to Ex-Fast actions. Skeet is a big crankbait fanatic (I'm not)... so my guess is it's going to be like the Lamiglas was and be marketed to his type of fishing. I'm almost positive he didn't use Lamiglas for his pitching rods, but I could be wrong.... man, I need to shoot him and email and get him to join this site


----------



## russ010 (Aug 17, 2009)

ok... Found a place to take pre-orders... and I need a new crankbait rod since I'm using one of the Skeet Revo's for cranking (that big handle makes a big difference)

https://www.outdoorproshop.com/Wright-McGill-Tessera-Rods-p/wm-tesserarods.htm


----------



## russ010 (Aug 29, 2009)

the crankbait Skeet rod I ordered is the real deal... it's actually better than my $150 custom crankbait rod. And that thing has some FLEX - 2nd cast with it this morning in my tournament landed a nice 3lb 3oz LM - I will now be buying only Tessera rods - and the sensitivity is great. For $89, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 30, 2009)

I might try one out. I don't know about the colors but I reckon the fish don't care :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I might try one out. _I don't know about the colors but I reckon the fish don't care _:lol:




nah, they don't mind, as I haven't heard any negative comments from the fish concerning the bright orange Carrot Stix I use, lol. :wink:


----------

